# Wanamakers, PA depot



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

I wanted a small-ish depot to fit on my indoor narrow gauge layout. Although not prototypical it fits right in with the 1860's era and the space available. More pics to come:


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

This is the web album for this project;'https://picasaweb.google.com/Bunky39/Wanamakers


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

That's a very nice looking project. I noticed some interior pictures in the gallery. Are you going to make an interior for the building also?


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

I plan to add some lights for an oil lantern effect and have the freight door open and some detail in that area. In the bay window I was going to add the desk with clutter like in the photo and a telegraph key. Maybe even get a sound board for the telegraph (ham radio operator has to have a telegraph key).


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Bunker; 

Thanks for posting the photos of the prototype. They bring back some treasured memories. I was glad to see that Petulia (65) was still steaming. She is a good old girl, and she could most likely pull every servicable car on the property. I never took her over 20 mph, as she would start to waddle like a drunken duck. She was a bit top heavy, especially when the water started to slosh in her saddle tank. At 65 tons, she is still the largest steamer that I have ever run. (I've run a few SD40-2s with two FM Trainmaster slugs that topped her weight considerably.) 

Best, 
David Meashey 

P.S. I used to have to clean those saddle tankers with kerosine, then shine them up with 30 weight motor oil. After doing that, I don't like to weather model locomotives anymore - I know how much work it is to clean the real thing.


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh WoW! You actually drove that engine at that station? That is really neat.

Were the colors of the depot always the colors it is today?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Bunker; 

Yes, and I still carry my W, K&S Engineer and Fireman cards in my wallet (they are laminated). It was almost 34 years ago now, but the colors on the station are as I remember them. There are also some smaller "stations" along the line that resemble the old school bus shelters that were in use when I was a kid. (I am not sure whether they are still standing today, but they still were there in the mid-1970s.) Their resemblence to a school bus shelter is appropriate. When the line was a branch of the Reading RR, the railroad had a contract to take the rural kids to Kutztown for the upper six grades. One of the guys I worked with at Mack Trucks was married to a woman who went to school on that train. She told me that the conductor of that train was like an uncle to those kids. 

If you can get photos of one of those "school bus shelter" stations, it would really be an unusual and interesting railroad structure to model. Those stations made Cherry Hill station on the Strasburg RR look like a palace in comparison. 

Folks don't realize that both Porters on the W, K&S had the same length boiler, although Pauline (2) was an 0-4-0 and Petulia (65) was an 0-6-0. Petulia had a larger firebox - and steamed a lot better too. (By the way, Pauline and Petulia are my own pet names for the "Porter sisters." I doubt that anyone there would know that now.) The gang found out that the boilers were equal in length when they got some flues donated from a foundery. Turned out that the same length flu fit both locomotives. 

Your station is looking great. 

Have fun, 
David Meashey


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

The roofers installed the standing seam tin metal roof yesterday. They only have the drip edging to do and to apply the 'red lead' paint to finish.

The carpenters opened up for larger windows and cut in one new window and the street-side freight door. They still have two more windows on the street-side to cut open. The new windows and all the trim should be arriving in a few days from Fenstermaker's millwork shop.

While the carpenter's are waiting they have the interior walls to frame up, and the brick mason's need to veneer the foundation walls so the platform can be finished and the steps installed after the siding is hung.


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

Today the roof got it's 'red lead' paint, the front windows installed some siding installed and the freight door trimmed


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

some real nice work on the windows!


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks. The windows began as plastic ones I bought at York and cut the original 4 light sash mullions and sash frame out and added the 12 light mullions. The small windows I cut down to fit.


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

The stone masons showed up yesterday. They will be back today to finish up the foundation work. (A wee bit out of sequence I know, but work with me here.) The bricklayers are on strike, so we decided to not have a brick foundation and chimney. The 'cast iron' chimney, cap with finial look good. 

This morning the carpenters got busy building the lattice work to close in the area under the loading platform. They should have that and the steps finished sometime today. Hopefully the painters will begin priming the siding in the next day or two.


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

http://wn.com/Wanamaker_Kempton_Southern_Pictorial_2008
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av4ci7_GYtM&feature=player_embedded#at=63


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW...very nice!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

It's really coming along nicely. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

These are for you Dave:


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

David; 

Thanks. She is a good old girl. I was her hogger on the 7/4/1976 Bicentennial Birthday. (The newest hogger always got the days the other guys wanted off.) Number 65 was originally built by Porter for the Safe Harbor hydroelectric project. We were never able to get an accurate record of whether she was finished in December, 1929 or January 1930. She worked several years hauling fill for that dam, then was spotted besided the boiler house as a back-up heating boiler. When the W,K&S got the locomotive and started to ready her for service, they found that the maintenance at Safe Harbor had filled the cylinders and steam chests with cylinder oil before they mothballed her. The cylinders and steam chests were so well preserved, that it was almost like getting a brand-new locomotive! 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

I tried to get the colors close to the prototype..


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

SWEET! 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

Finished enough for now. Some details to add, but I need to get some other work done around here.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

It makes me feel right at home! 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 05 Aug 2011 07:00 AM 
It makes me feel right at home! 

Best, 
David Meashey 


Are you still in the area Dave?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

David; 

Afraid not. I live in Roanoke, VA now. A pretty big commute to run 65, but I still get to serve as a car host during our local NRHS chapter's fall train excursions. Being a car host does not hold a candle to being a hogger, but it gets me on the big stuff again. 

I'd run steam in a heartbeat if the chance came up. Who knows? It could still happen. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------

